# Sky box WiFi help



## Whoknows (31 Jul 2019)

Sky
I’m wondering how I connect my sky box to my WiFi.....
I’ve a sky hd plus box
However my WiFi modem is in a different room is it possible to connect them if so how???


----------



## coolhandluke (31 Jul 2019)

Use a lan cable, keep the wifi for the mobiles/tablets/laptops.......hardwire any tv's, Pc's, media boxes.


----------



## Monbretia (31 Jul 2019)

Mine is connected with the wifi, is there some reason why it's better to use a cable?  I'm just curious


----------



## SparkRite (31 Jul 2019)

If streaming, WiFi is by far the most unreliable method to use.

If a Lan lead is not an option then 'Home Plugs' or similar is a good fallback option.


----------



## jpd (1 Aug 2019)

Do all Sky+ HD boxes have wifi?  is there a WPS button on the front of the box?


----------



## Monbretia (1 Aug 2019)

Ok, as I don't even know what 'streaming' is it's safe to say I haven't noticed anything 

I know my old Sky box did not have wifi option but the new installed about 6 months ago did so they connected it up.


----------



## gipimann (1 Aug 2019)

For sky boxes that don't have built-in wifi capability, Sky can provide a connector which allows the box to connect to wifi.





						Sky Accessories
					

We provide compatible replacements or spare accessories to operate all of our products.




					accessories.sky.com
				




They have offered these for free in the past (especially if you're going to use catch up TV or watch box sets), so might be worth a call to Sky to ask.  I got a free connector some years ago, and it worked fine for downloading content from Sky to the box for later viewing.


----------



## Leo (6 Aug 2019)

Whoknows said:


> However my WiFi modem is in a different room is it possible to connect them if so how???



Have you looked through the network section of the settings menu to see if there is a wireless option?  Sky How To video here.


----------

